# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area) مساعدة :  سامسونج c3303i

## elnsser81

عند وضع الجهاز فى الشاحن يشحن عادى ويظهر علامة جارى الشحن ولكن لا يفتح الجهاز مع ان الباور مش فيه اى مشكلة والجهاز نظيف جدا من جوه برجاء المساعدة فى حل هذه المشكلة

----------


## sab_bane

السلام أخي تأكد أولا من نقاط التماس لزر التشغيل و نضفه جيدا مع تغير زر التشغيل و قم بقياسه  و عمل الجابر هذا

----------


## elnsser81

كل ده حصل بالفعل ومكان الجمبر بيقيس مش فيه مشكلة وبوصل الجفت مباشر برده ما بيفتحش

----------


## sab_bane

أخي نضف ريش البطارية جيدا و البوردة و المشكل غالبا ما يكون من الرطوبة

----------


## محمود المصرى

اخى نظف ريش البطارية جيدا وانشاء الله الجهاز يعمل كويس

----------


## noaman22000

مشكورررررررررين با بطال

----------


## noaman22000

أخي نضف ريش البطارية جيدا و البوردة و المشكل غالبا ما يكون من الرطوبة

----------

